# All I'm saying is that all dubstep sounds exactly the same.



## jcfynx (Mar 27, 2011)

I honestly can't tell any two songs apart.

Is there a difference? I can't tell the difference.

Every song is just a forgettable breakbeat over WHRRRRRRRP WHRRRP WHRHRHRHRHRHHRHRP. Can that even be considered music? I would vote that it cannot. It doesn't sound good and thet only reason people love it so much on the FA is because it is popular and easy to make on Fruity Loops.

One hundred precent of dubstep on this site is just a bleeding miscarriage so please stop clogging my submissions screen with it. ): I get it. You like the "WHRRRRRRP" noise. There are plenty of avenues to listen to it other than here. Thank you.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2011)

sigh
yes its true
[yt]w5p0SEX8pnA[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2011)

This one is pretty funny 
[yt]z59gAXZ0ksQ[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Mar 27, 2011)

COMIC SANS!

WUBWUBWUBWUUUUBWUBWUB

Also they totally dont sound the same

[video=youtube;AatJZCGkUj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AatJZCGkUj0[/video]

[video=youtube;FDYIdBZUl2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDYIdBZUl2Y[/video]


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, but all of these are the same and they are not of a high quality. ):

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2011)

Thgat 2nd one isnt dubstep, that's fucking baby pussy vagina techno shit
the first one is barely dubstep

christ


----------



## Cam (Mar 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Thgat 2nd one isnt dubstep, that's fucking baby pussy vagina techno shit
> the first one is barely dubstep
> 
> christ


 
How the hell is the first one not dubstep? It sounds like you didn't even give it enough time to drop the bass

And the 2nd one is a Mt. Eden dubstep, which is a more sample based dubstep, rather than a bass rooted one. Just because a dubstep isn't as dirty as you like it doesnt bar it from its genre.


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

I really wish someone could convince me that all modern music isn't shit, but it's getting harder and harder to stay optimistic.


----------



## Yandere (Mar 28, 2011)

Everyday at school I see all the stoners and that one creepy guy about jizzing their pants over some new dubstep track and, I just don't understand all the excitement. It all sounds like the same exact horrible shit. x___x


----------



## Buck7 (Mar 28, 2011)

In my opinion, dubstep was great before it exploded and went super mainstream. Now everyone's wanting to produce dubstep. Don't get me wrong, there are still some great producers and tracks coming out, but most of it today does pretty much sound like it's already been done. Most of the dubstep tracks I listen to are by artists who also dabble in other genres. Namely Skrillex, Bassnectar, Pendulum, and so forth. I produce a bit of dubstep here and there, but I try to incorporate elements of it into my tracks more than I try to sound exactly like Rusko and Excision and whoever else these brosteppers are listening to these days. As I said, don't get me wrong, there are still some great dubstep producers and tracks coming out, but dubstep needs to come down from the mainstream and go back to being something that isn't as huge and overplayed as Justin Bieber.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 28, 2011)

Buck7 said:


> In my opinion, dubstep was great before it exploded and went super mainstream. Now everyone's wanting to produce dubstep. Don't get me wrong, there are still some great producers and tracks coming out, but most of it today does pretty much sound like it's already been done. Most of the dubstep tracks I listen to are by artists who also dabble in other genres. Namely Skrillex, Bassnectar, Pendulum, and so forth. I produce a bit of dubstep here and there, but I try to incorporate elements of it into my tracks more than I try to sound exactly like Rusko and Excision and whoever else these brosteppers are listening to these days. As I said, don't get me wrong, there are still some great dubstep producers and tracks coming out, but dubstep needs to come down from the mainstream and go back to being something that isn't as huge and overplayed as Justin Bieber.


 
I've only heard one song by Pendulum, Propane Nightmares, but it was surprisingly high-quality despite being a bit scattershot. I don't recall it being one of their dubstep works, however. Could you link to some of these songs you were referring to? I don't have the attention span anymore to go on YouTube and actually search for things in this nine-to-five workaday world.



Icky said:


> I really wish someone could convince me that all modern music isn't shit, but it's getting harder and harder to stay optimistic.


 
Thank You For The Comment!


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2011)

Cam said:


> How the hell is the first one not dubstep? It sounds like you didn't even give it enough time to drop the bass
> 
> And the 2nd one is a Mt. Eden dubstep, which is a more sample based dubstep, rather than a bass rooted one. Just because a dubstep isn't as dirty as you like it doesnt bar it from its genre.


 
Lmfao yes it is
It's shit, it's too babyish, it was like basement techno BS.
EDIT: yeah i guess it is, but not as much as I'd like



Buck7 said:


> In my opinion, dubstep was great before it exploded and went super mainstream. Now everyone's wanting to produce dubstep.


 
So true. Britney Spears has put a little bit into her new song :\


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 28, 2011)

The cool thing now is to hate dubstep lol. 

friend "dude you hear that new.."

you "shutupman dubstep fucking sucks."

you get +2 respect points


----------



## Buck7 (Mar 28, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I've only heard one song by Pendulum, Propane Nightmares, but it was surprisingly high-quality despite being a bit scattershot. I don't recall it being one of their dubstep works, however. Could you link to some of these songs you were referring to? I don't have the attention span anymore to go on YouTube and actually search for things in this nine-to-five workaday world.


Check out "Set Me On Fire" and "Witchcraft (Rob Swire's Drumstep Mix)". (Rob Swire is the singer and lead guy in Pendulum.)



Clayton said:


> So true. Britney Spears has put a little bit into her new song :\


That's because Rusko helped produce some of the tracks on her new album, if my sources are correct.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 29, 2011)

k :V

That just means it all sounds good herpaderp


----------



## ~secret~ (Mar 29, 2011)

All I'm saying is that I agree with you completely.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 1, 2011)

Dubstep blows, And it's bastard child brostep is even worse. I have to deal with dubstep during set breaks at disco biscuit shows all the time. It's quite irritating.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 1, 2011)

ShaneO))) said:


> Dubstep blows, And it's bastard child brostep is even worse. I have to deal with dubstep during set breaks at disco biscuit shows all the time. It's quite irritating.


 
Brostep is a new thing to me. What's the deal with brostep?


----------



## Takun (Apr 1, 2011)

>Mt Eden
>Not Dubstep

._.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F21aifX0lZY


hehehe


----------



## Delta (Apr 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> I really wish someone could convince me that all modern music isn't shit, but it's getting harder and harder to stay optimistic.



<3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 1, 2011)

2deep4u

alternatively you're just not smoking enough weed


----------



## Azure (Apr 1, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> 2deep4u
> 
> alternatively you're just not smoking enough weed


Nah, he just smokes Mexican Bootyhole. Also, dubstep 4 lyfe negro. I'd put money on it that most folks here don't know how to listen to music at all.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> Nah, he just smokes Mexican Bootyhole. Also, dubstep 4 lyfe negro. I'd put money on it that most folks here don't know how to listen to music at all.


 
Most folks don't know how to listen to music

And on top of that what they listen to is terrible


----------



## Delta (Apr 2, 2011)

If you dont listen to the music I like your prowess on the subject doesn't exist. 
Its amazing wars havent been started over music.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2011)

[yt]UVnU5JGMy68[/yt]

Blow it up yer arse, this sounds good to me.


----------



## Azure (Apr 2, 2011)

Winds said:


> If you dont listen to the music I like your prowess on the subject doesn't exist.
> Its amazing wars havent been started over music.


No, its because lame weirdos never go to concerts or raves, so all they do is sit around with their headphones on and think they have "prowess" because nothing in the song is currently covered in their music theory class..


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

Winds said:


> <3


 
I really liked the first one. Until the screaming started. :l

Second one was okay, a little too slow for a little too long.

I'll take those ones, though. "Not bad" is the best I've heard so far.


----------



## Buck7 (Apr 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;ck803s5KVeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck803s5KVeQ[/video]

This kinda falls under drumstep, but it spawns from the same genre.


----------



## ghilliefox (Apr 2, 2011)

though you may think all dubstep "sound the same" they are all different from eachother. like saying all metal sounds the same or all rap is about 'X subject'. but if you have some really good earplug headphones or a dope sound system, youll realize that it wont matter and you might have an 'eargasm' if done right.
[video=youtube;W5WxZNIpszs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WxZNIpszs[/video]


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey, why hasn't JakesterB been all over this thread yet


----------



## emptyF (Apr 29, 2011)

almost all electronic music sounds the same: boring.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 29, 2011)

emptyF said:


> almost all electronic music sounds the same: boring.



Almost all electronic music needs to be about 2/3 shorter than it is. It's like they made a tiny piece of a song and just repeat it with slight variations instead of finishing the song.


----------



## anero (Apr 29, 2011)

dubstep is the metalcore of the electronic genre.

the drop has become the same as the breakdown- once nice original novelties that are now cheesy and overused. the primary listeners are teenagers and scene kids, and both subgenres are frowned upon their parent genres. while there are some talented musicians in each group, they are overshadowed by legions of "wubwubwubwubwub" brostep.

James Blake and Burial sound nothing like Skrillex, yet they share a genre name and quite frankly, Burial & co shouldn't get lumped in with the brostep condoms.

[yt]MOwD67BIPMA[/yt]
[yt]AmN785spyDE[/yt]
[yt]klxM3p1ux2I[/yt]

For some reason the last song, which is a bunch of consolidated whale noises, are considered in the same ballpark with the previous two.

And I say this as a person who collects dubplates and vinyls and likes listening to the "friday filth" dubstep mixes- most dubstep fucking sucks.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know the exact defenition of dubstep.
It seems to be more between the second generation to the third generation, and is not relying on synths.
As far as I know dubmood used to make mostly second generation to first generation, not really today.

These are not original. All you do is take a few samples, modify a beat preset, paste the samples, amplify and apply reverb - that's it.
First generation is much better than that. First generation is "Start from scratch" and "You can do it, but not like we do it". First generation is uncomparable to Dubstep.

If you have time on your hands to produce dubstep, I'd suggest you to take a step back - use trackers, make modules. The possibilities are much bigger.
FL studio can make great works, but it's stereotypically used for midi replacements and cheap trance.
If those still don't interest you, maybe you should try out other programs, like Reaper. It's also possible to make videos, which leads you to a different track.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 29, 2011)

emptyF said:


> almost all electronic music sounds the same: boring.


 house is alright

and dub. Not 'dubstep' just regular dub. That's still around, and it's good.


----------



## Kaluna (Apr 30, 2011)

Spatel said:


> house is alright
> 
> and dub. Not 'dubstep' just regular dub. That's still around, and it's good.


 Finally! Some recognition for dub!
I have many friends that like dubstep, and when I showed them dub they said it was boring. I like it much better than dubstep.
The group "Scientist" is a particularly good one.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 30, 2011)

never have i ever found a picture that more adequately summarizes my feelings on any topic ever


----------



## Cam (Apr 30, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> never have i ever found a picture that more adequately summarizes my feelings on any topic ever



Im seeing skrillex in June <3

[video=youtube;LaIZ0mUJzr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaIZ0mUJzr0[/video]


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 1, 2011)

What's that one dubstep song that goes WUBWUBWUBWUBWUB, and has pieces of other songs in it?

Oh yeah, all of them.

I still listen to it though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I honestly can't tell any two songs apart.
> 
> Is there a difference? I can't tell the difference.
> 
> ...


This Is Blasphemy!


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 2, 2011)

barktasobe said:


> They do not, they sound similar but not  exactly the same, there are slight differences. Like the Fountains of  Wayne singer's voice is abit deeper than the good charlotte singers  voice


 
That's a horrible example because they both suck.

I feel bad about liking dubstep. I mean, I'm a metalhead asshole who dabbles into DnB. I like shittily-recorded Burzum, horrendously brutal Nile, and epic melody-y Turisas and Wintersun. I even listen to Anal Cunt FOR THE MUSIC. THAT'S RIGHT.

And then this mainstream shit comes along and I can't be too stuck up my own ass to lie and say I don't enjoy it.

Also this
[yt]LckVLexHLyg[/yt]


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> That's a horrible example because they both suck.


 
It's a horrible example because it was generated by a computer.


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

I don't care for the music, I just want to be able to do that weird finger-roll thing that Dr. Horrible did.
Anyways... who likes Metallica? I'm sure everyone could agree that metal is infinitely better than dubstep.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I don't care for the music, I just want to be able to do that weird finger-roll thing that Dr. Horrible did.
> Anyways... who likes Metallica? I'm sure everyone could agree that metal is infinitely better than dubstep.


 
I disagree.


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I disagree.


 
They both can be pretty terrible.


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Not even Metallica? Well what music DO you listen to?


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Not even Metallica? Well what music DO you listen to?


 
everything else


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Oh, you mean like Justin Bieber? Oh no, I bet you're the Kanye West kind of guy!

Do you honestly think Metal is THAT bad?


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Do you honestly think Metal is THAT bad?


 
it can be pretty bad


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Emphasis on CAN. I only like a select number of artists and even then the songs have to be melodic, lyrical, and smooth enough to hear the guitar notes and... 75-90% of the words they say.

Actually, come to think of it I am inclined to agree with you I just have a family and friend base centered around metal that increases my bias FOR it.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Emphasis on CAN. I only like a select number of artists and even then the songs have to be melodic, lyrical, and smooth enough to hear the guitar notes and... 75-90% of the words they say.
> 
> Actually, come to think of it I am inclined to agree with you I just have a family and friend base centered around metal that increases my bias FOR it.


 
I dunno, I actually kind of like some of this, too.


----------



## Takun (May 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Oh, you mean like Justin Bieber? Oh no, I bet you're the Kanye West kind of guy!
> 
> Do you honestly think Metal is THAT bad?


 

Well Kanye's newest is better than Metallica. V:


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

What? Really? I'm going to go listen to that shit and form my own opinion!


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

If you go in with a bias, you'll never appreciate it, so don't even try.

On another note, try going to the metal thread with nothing but Metallica. See how that turns out.


----------



## Redregon (May 2, 2011)

Cam said:


> How the hell is the first one not dubstep? It sounds like you didn't even give it enough time to drop the bass
> 
> And the 2nd one is a Mt. Eden dubstep, which is a more sample based dubstep, rather than a bass rooted one. Just because a dubstep isn't as dirty as you like it doesnt bar it from its genre.


 
because they call it dubstep on their own doesn't make it dubstep. it's closer to chill-house/chillout than dubstep.

now would be a good time for a link to that flash thing that has all the techno/electronic styles with samples of songs (though i'm at a loss to know what it's called so my google-fu fails.)

though, to be frank, if any music requires you to take at least two different kinds of drugs for it to be enjoyable, it's not music.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 2, 2011)

guys guys guys


theres no need to fight

you can have both metallica and dubstep
_TWOgether_

[yt]SGOfD2OWQmU[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> guys guys guys
> 
> 
> theres no need to fight
> ...


 
wtfamilisteningto.jpg


----------



## anero (May 2, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> guys guys guys
> 
> 
> theres no need to fight
> ...


 
i'll give you a 1/10

that's the best i can do

[yt]6pJGhIc2E40[/yt]


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> If you go in with a bias, you'll never appreciate it, so don't even try.
> 
> On another note, try going to the metal thread with nothing but Metallica. See how that turns out.


 
I didn't go in with bias... and I liked it. Or all I really listened to so far is All of The Lights.

Using the word shit wasn't derogatory, it was merely a pronoun.


----------



## Gavrill (May 2, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I didn't go in with bias... and I liked it. Or all I really listened to so far is All of The Lights.
> 
> Using the word shit wasn't derogatory, it was merely a pronoun.


 
Sorry. "Shit" tends to have a negative connotation regardless of how it's used.

I don't hate any genre, but I do dislike Metallica. That's all I got to add.


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Fine. I guess people don't HAVE to like Metallica.... :|


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (May 4, 2011)

http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/

I believe this is what you're looking for, though it's not much help considering the creator stopped work on it before dubstep became a significant genre.


----------



## Oly (May 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdDDp5ugPvI :3

Also; metallica sucks ass.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 12, 2011)

Try Dubstep's more screwed up inbred cousin; DnB/terrorcore:

[yt]gZObulyz8KU[/yt]


----------



## Oopslol (May 12, 2011)

I never listen to dubstep but some of these are pretty good :>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2011)

Wub a dub dub in mah dubstep bathtub.


----------



## anero (May 13, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Try Dubstep's more screwed up inbred cousin; DnB/terrorcore:
> 
> [yt]gZObulyz8KU[/yt]








I can't understate how much I hate most terrorcore/kickdrumcore

like, most of it is people who heard one or two angerfist songs and think they're hardcore and then they make the worst fucking gabber shit

yes, i am mad. i could literally open up FL fucking Studio right now, spam a kick sample and make a similar song.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2011)

anero said:


> I can't understate how much I hate most terrorcore/kickdrumcore
> 
> like, most of it is people who heard one or two angerfist songs and think they're hardcore and then they make the worst fucking gabber shit
> 
> yes, i am mad. i could literally open up FL fucking Studio right now, spam a kick sample and make a similar song.



You made me laugh my ass off. Thanks.


----------



## narutonfuzzi (May 15, 2011)

dubstep is amazing, your simply not old enough to understand all of the varieties in it! you need to listen to dubstep more its easy then you can appreciate it


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

narutonfuzzi said:


> dubstep is amazing, your simply not old enough to understand all of the varieties in it!


So I'm curious to know how you reached that conclusion. Since when did age determine musical tastes?
On that note, everyone I know who likes dubstep is below 25....


----------



## anero (May 15, 2011)

narutonfuzzi said:


> dubstep is amazing, your simply not old enough to understand all of the varieties in it! you need to listen to dubstep more its easy then you can appreciate it


 
you're right, dubstep is too deep for me.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

anero said:


> you're right, dubstep is too deep for me.


 
Hey now, bass snare bass snare snare snare random words bass is actually really deep. You just need to grow up is all. It'll become clear to you over a hookah.


----------



## Foxxel (May 20, 2011)

There is a bit of a difference.
There's the Heavy or "Dark" Dubstep.
And then there's Dubstep.
Both of them have the same concept idea of bass.
Just that one uses more bass.
A good comparison of this is between "Crookers" No Security ,and "Evil Nine" All the Cash (The Glitch Mob Remix)
(Really TGM isn't really into Dubstep as all but there's a mix of Dubstep and Glitch in the music)


----------



## Nymphs (May 27, 2011)

You cannot say that all dubstep sounds the same. All dubstep means is that it has a bass that warbles. Take for instance, La Roux "In for the kill". It could be considered dubstep, but very early dubstep, and it's now known sound is very different from what it originated as. I honestly don't understand why people state "all music from this genre sounds the same" because these statements are always proven wrong, whether you like it or not. I may not like a musical genre, but I will not say that it "all sounds the same" as a reason for why I do not like it. I guess I understand why you say this, but there is always going to be mediocre and typical songs within a genre.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 27, 2011)

Nymphs said:


> You cannot say that all dubstep sounds the same. All dubstep means is that it has a bass that warbles. Take for instance, La Roux "In for the kill". It could be considered dubstep, but very early dubstep, and it's now known sound is very different from what it originated as. I honestly don't understand why people state "all music from this genre sounds the same" because these statements are always proven wrong, whether you like it or not. I may not like a musical genre, but I will not say that it "all sounds the same" as a reason for why I do not like it. I guess I understand why you say this, but there is always going to be mediocre and typical songs within a genre.



Some people may be more sensitive to bass than percussion, for example - therefore, whenever they hear a genre that has extended bass in all of it's tracks, they'll notice the bass first.
Following that, you can easily come into conclusion that they all have bass which warbles - making them practically sound all the same from certain perspectives.


----------



## Thaeh (Jun 4, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I honestly can't tell any two songs apart.
> 
> Is there a difference? I can't tell the difference.
> 
> ...



Though I have to agree, the problem here is what the genre considers as dubstep. Most dubstep songs use the cutoff to produce that WUBWUBWUB because it's how the composer can say that his song is dubstep, though that sound is mostly used on grammy and not dubstep. Because, sincerely, you can tlel the same about house songs, with all of them having that same KICK SNARE KICK SNARE pattern.


----------



## Mallard (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a shame, but all the dubstep thrust into the public eye kinda /does/ sound the same. It's a double shame, because dubstep is actually an incredibly broad genre with a colourful heritage, but what's been held up to the public as dubstep is a very narrow range of the original sound. Like any genre that gets popular really, a few tracks will get noticed and begin to chart, and suddenly every producer wants to make more that sound like that for a  portion of the starlight, and very soon you end up with a very homogenous, boring sound.

Thank god for the underground. Did you know that this is dubstep?

[video=youtube;oOT2-OTebx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOT2-OTebx0[/video]

and this is too?

[video=youtube;IlEkvbRmfrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlEkvbRmfrA[/video]

The only real definition of dubstep is tracks that use half time rhythym and dub effects. Adimitely, you could argue a genre is whatever public perception says it is, but really I feel dubstep is done a massive injustice by TOP 40 MOST FILTHY DUBSTEP ANTHEMS RIGHT NOW LOL ITS LIKE PORN compilations.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> sigh
> yes its true
> [yt]w5p0SEX8pnA[/yt]


 
I nearly had a heart attack from that!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 24, 2011)

[yt]t4LdnBjjBP8[/yt]

dyanmic mixing

feel the nickels


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jun 28, 2011)

Dubstep has some cool sounds in it.  I enjoy bass, especially some really deep, intense bass.  The problem I have with dubstep is there's just way too much focus on the same few sounds, and everything else seems an afterthought.  Good sounds, but lacking in any real compositional qualities.  Another issue I have with it is that it's too slow and has no energy at all.  (I can't fathom how anyone could ever possibly dance to it.)  I also find the typical WUB WUB WUB WUB wubwubwubwubwub rhythm rather lacking and boring.  Dark Dum'n'Bass, on the other hand provides speed, energy, and some dark bass without allowing that to overpower the other elements of the track, and much more interesting rhythms.  This causes me to -dislike- dubstep.

I DJ dark & tech trance, and due to the crowds in my region, I dip into a lot of house and electro house, too.  Whenever someone new to the scene shows up, and I drop any dark trance or electro house track with any sort of deep bass in it (which is a defining element of my personal sound), I get a bunch of kids yelling "dubstep yeah woo!"  The others, who at least realise that is not dubstep I'm playing, come up to me in the middle of an energy-filled, techy 130bpm set and go "Hey man this is cool music and all you're doing a great job but uh, could you play some dubstep (and completely destroy the energy on the dance floor)?"  -This- causes me to hate dubstep.

However, I have to give it at least -some- respect, because it's at least bringing people out of the single-genre rut they're often in and at least expanding their horizons, and can prove to be a 'gateway drug' if you will to other dance music genres.



Redregon said:


> because they call it dubstep on their own doesn't make it dubstep. it's closer to chill-house/chillout than dubstep.
> 
> ...
> 
> though, to be frank, if any music requires you to take at least two different kinds of drugs for it to be enjoyable, it's not music.



Completely agreed; it's just chill with the typical bass sound often associated with dubstep.  Just like how some people have gone around calling Electro House dubstep.  One sound sample alone does not instantly define the genre of a track.



Nymphs said:


> You cannot say that all dubstep sounds the same. All dubstep means is that it has a bass that warbles. Take for instance, La Roux "In for the kill". It could be considered dubstep, but very early dubstep, and it's now known sound is very different from what it originated as. I honestly don't understand why people state "all music from this genre sounds the same" because these statements are always proven wrong, whether you like it or not. I may not like a musical genre, but I will not say that it "all sounds the same" as a reason for why I do not like it. I guess I understand why you say this, but there is always going to be mediocre and typical songs within a genre.


 
Dubstep is far more than just a warbling bass.  "In for the Kill" -could- be seen as quasi-dubstep, but any of my 130+bpm tracks that happen to include a bass warble as a subtle element in a symphony of other sounds is most definitely NOT dubstep.  As I said before, one sound sample alone will not single-handedly define the genre of any music.


----------



## Mallard (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, I'd just like to add this to the pile of dubstep that the ministry of sound doesn't want you to know about! Also contains future garage, which is a sort of continuation of the original skippity UK garage-derrived sound of dubstep, before it came the wobbly half-time remix genre we all know and love or hate today!

This is a very long mix, but hey, you just can't contain beuatiful music like this to 4 minute club hits.

[video=youtube;fguKE1X0ip8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fguKE1X0ip8[/video]

Also, Mr_fox makes some good points! I think my favorite thing about dubstep personally tho is just how differently you dance to a half time rhythym. _swayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy_


----------

